# tactics/straegy Forum ?



## sweeper (Feb 6, 2003)

I know this thred technicly should be somewhere else, if admins want to move it go for it, I just posted it here because there aremore hits on this forum and I thought it was better for a discusion to take place.

To cut to the chace, Who thinks a strategy and tactics forum would be of intrest?

I personaly do, I know strategy and tactics are discussed on alot of the art specific forums, and I know sometimes specific questions come up here, but I think it would be interesting to get a cross art responce to various questions on anything from Self Deffence to sparring to competition.

Personaly as a relativly new martial artist I constantly try to apply to Martial Art lessons and knowledge I have gained in other aspects of life. One thing that I think alot about is strategy and tactics, fundamentaly I think our (newbies in MA) ability to understand strategy and tactics is much stronger than our ability to implament the S&T that we learn, simply because we on't have the attributes or proper technique/form to utalise a full range of ability, but conceptualy S&T are not all that much diffrent than from anything else.

As a Web forum it is hard to help with technique, I don't realy grow in skill by reading here rather knoiwledge (if I'm having trouble with technique for me the best thing is to bring it up after class), This is an area of MA that is almost purely knowledge/experience based and in my opinion perfect for discusion.


----------



## Zepp (Feb 6, 2003)

If we're taking votes on the subject, I vote yea.

Hopefully the administrators like the idea.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2003)

Get me 10 'Yes' votes and I'll set one up for a trial run.  If it gets a decent amout of use, we'll keep it.  If not, we'll just figureout where to put the posts. 

We're always open to expansion.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 6, 2003)

I vote give it a try.  It could be very helpful; if it degenerates fast we'll have to trust the faithful moderators to put it down.
Chad


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2003)

There are strategies that are cross-art, but too many are art-specific. We have the MMA forum for very general strategies, as well as this forum. I don't think this would be useful.


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *There are strategies that are cross-art, but too many are art-specific. We have the MMA forum for very general strategies, as well as this forum. I don't think this would be useful. *


If it has its own forum, it won't get as much publicity so I'm with you.

Stategies can belong into any part of the forum.  Most can be applied anywhere, like use advanced footwork.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 7, 2003)

Well I was thinking specificly of the cross art applications, and The MMA forum I tohu7ght was more for MMA type events, all in type fighting (usualy as a sport, in other words 1v1) not simply cross art.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 7, 2003)

I think it could be useful. ALL arts can put in their input, not just MMA. I am a member of another forum that does this and it is pretty popular. I think it would work


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2003)

What would be some sample topics?


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Feb 7, 2003)

Maybe strategies about certain attacks ( common ones ). such as strike to the head. we can post some of techniques we use to avoid/counter them


----------



## sweeper (Feb 7, 2003)

right now I'm kinda interested what people think about various team strategies, for example 3 on 3. Smaller numbers you have fewer options available to you so it's simpler but I'm curious about what people think of larger group tactics.

I'm also interested in tactics when you are trying to run away from someone or some people who are faster than you, if you don't think standing your ground would be a good idea (lets say it's 3-1 and you aren't 100% confident) how would you evade direct confrontation?

And Of course I would be interested in the tactical/strategic diffrences in how people aproach a given subject, like resisting takedowns or resisting takedowns in a group conflict.

(edit) MTP you for or against?


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 8, 2003)

Just surfing the thread titles on the MMA forum... Pride, UFC, Kerr, etc., etc.
NOT what I would consider relevant to a serious discusson of strategy/tactics.  A forum where one could intelligently discuss conflict avoidance, habits of predators, crime/assault trends, and solutions to the problems presented would be, in my opinion, very worthwhile.  If, on the other hand, it is going to degenerate to the uneducated "UFC rules" bs that takes over many of the threads in general talk it will become a waste of everbody's time.
We have the people and the knowledge here to make it a workable forum!
Chad


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Feb 8, 2003)

Rather than start an entirely seperate forum, why not simply ask your questions in the general MA forum?  If there are enough questions with enough responses the moderators could create the forum, using the "OLD" posts, at a later date.  This might save them the time of creating a forum and then "putting it down, so to speak", at a later date.


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Feb 8, 2003)

I'll even start a new thread to help the process, but in the end the results should speak for themselves.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 8, 2003)

dearnis wrote:

*Just surfing the thread titles on the MMA forum... Pride, UFC, Kerr, etc., etc.
NOT what I would consider relevant to a serious discusson of strategy/tactics.  A forum where one could intelligently discuss conflict avoidance, habits of predators, crime/assault trends, and solutions to the problems presented would be, in my opinion, very worthwhile.  If, on the other hand, it is going to degenerate to the uneducated "UFC rules" bs that takes over many of the threads in general talk it will become a waste of everbody's time.
We have the people and the knowledge here to make it a workable forum!
Chad *

I agree.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 8, 2003)

See my post on the new thread.  I'm not trying to come across as an @$$, but I hope to show how even a simple scenario raises a host of questions.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2003)

There seems to be a desire for this...

Throw up a couple of 'topics' like the one Chad did, and we will see how 'busy' the get.  If it looks reasonably busy, I'll add the forum in a week or 2 and give it a 3 month trial run.

:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 9, 2003)

Fair enough.
Although the first was posted by Kenpo Yahoo, not me.


He we go gang; if you want the forum show the nice moderators just how badly.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2003)

Looking at some of the S&T threads that have been posted, I'm inclining toward changing my mind.

How about making it *Self-Defense* more generally?


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 16, 2003)

:rofl: 
I was actually changing my mind as well.  There is some good discussion of self-defense, but the point of broader strategy and tactics seems to be missed.
Self-defense more generally defines the discussion better, and that might be a good home for S&T threads that pop up as such.
Chad


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> *right now I'm kinda interested what people think about various team strategies, for example 3 on 3. Smaller numbers you have fewer options available to you so it's simpler but I'm curious about what people think of larger group tactics.
> 
> I'm also interested in tactics when you are trying to run away from someone or some people who are faster than you, if you don't think standing your ground would be a good idea (lets say it's 3-1 and you aren't 100% confident) how would you evade direct confrontation?
> ...



vote yes


----------



## GaryM (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, that would be good.  Avoiding a fight or surviving a fight has as much to do with how you handle the preliminaries, as it does with your actual fighting abilities.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2003)

Is there still interest in a *Self-Defense* or *Strategies and Tactcis* forum?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Kope (Apr 25, 2003)

I like the idea of the S&T forum as different from the self-defense forum.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Is there still interest in a Self-Defense or Strategies and Tactcis forum?
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin- *



I vote YES!

With all the "discussions" theres not enough effort on applications and too much time spent on who has what and who is who....

I had a thread that was supposed to be a discussion of techiniques, and any and all techniques.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6515

But it appeared that the "higher authorities" did not want to participate with those they had bickered with in the past. 

But a "generalized" forum would lead to more people and more thought and hopefully less egos.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 27, 2003)

I was all hot on the idea, but was disappointed with what came out.  Way too much of the "if he does this I'll do that" technique based approach.  I was hoping we could get some good discussion on mindset, awareness, and the like, but it never gelled.  Kind of like the firearms forum; great idea, but limited (so far) to 1) suggestions for novices seeking instructio (a great  thing!) and 2) which gun/model/caliber is better than all the others (not worth reading).


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2003)

This was my concern--can you really get a forum like this that works well across all arts?

A genereal *Self-Defense* forum could discuss general strategies perhaps--environmental weapons, talking one's way out of trouble, etc.--but when it comes to fighting, styles differ quite a bit!


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah.  I had hoped people could bridge over that , but it wasnt the case.
Oh well.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *This was my concern--can you really get a forum like this that works well across all arts?
> 
> A genereal Self-Defense forum could discuss general strategies perhaps--environmental weapons, talking one's way out of trouble, etc.--but when it comes to fighting, styles differ quite a bit! *



Styles are differant yet they are the one as all men are one. We all have a common ground in that we train in martial arts, the differances are very little. 

So you block like this and I block like that, its still a block. We can learn from each other if we are able to empty our cups, but I don't think that it will happen because "some" will have to always be right.

But the truth in martial arts can't be the same for all, if it were, some of us would have no chance for greatness. But if we are able to come together and "just discuss" without the political hype, some of us will be able to learn or at minimum "see with a new light" and that is positive experience.:asian:


----------



## Handsword (May 11, 2003)

I'm putting in a "yes" vote for a "Strategies and Tactics" forum.

Perhaps some of the points from Sun Tzu's "Art of War" could be discussed from a martial arts perspective.


----------



## Withered Soul (May 11, 2003)

I vote yes. I love sparring and love to give/take advice on strategies and tactics.


----------



## J-kid (May 11, 2003)

Yeah why not.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 24, 2003)

We've created a General Self Defense forum:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=90

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 24, 2003)

I think the self-defense forum was a good idea. I am also inclined to say that stratagies and tactics could fall under self-defense being that one of the primary focuses of the martial arts is self-defense. 

What other tactics and stratagies could you talk about?
Unless you're going to discuss the tactics and stratagies of tournement competition....well that's another story.

Even though I'm a little late to this I still vote "YES"


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

